# Face to face with the human barcode



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Sure, its cool and easy to pay for stuff with the wave of a smartphone  but why bother when you could just use your face?
> 
> Fast-evolving biometric technologies are promising to deliver the most convenient, secure connection possible between you and your bank account  using your body itself in place of all of those wallets and purses stuffed with cash, change and plastic cards.


Here


----------

